
Police Release Video of Fatal Uber Autonomous Car Collision - paulashbourne
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/police-release-video-of-fatal-uber-autonomous-car-collision
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643056).

------
jmharvey
As presented, this looks like a pretty classic "overdriving your headlights"
situation.

Even though they're made of retroreflective material, only two lane divider
dashes at a time can be seen in the video, indicating something like 50 feet
of visibility. Stopping from 38 mph takes 70+ feet from the time the brakes
are applied (and human reaction time adds quite a bit more). Things (people,
animals, stopped cars, road hazards) appear in the road fairly routinely. If
you can't stop inside the area you can see, you're operating your vehicle
recklessly.

~~~
hndamien
I agree, but I would expect that the real human visibility is greater than
what the car camera is capturing here. It's a bit like trying to film with
your iPhone at night - you can definitely see much more than what your camera
sees.

~~~
AstralStorm
This would mean the camera is insufficient for driving a car safely at night.

Can we get the LIDAR recording though?

